# Bamboo Railway - Cambodia



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't know if you guys have seen this. I'm ready to take a ride.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4qttp6nDts


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Adapt adjust and overcome. People will always find a way. 

Thats pretty neat. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4qttp6nDts


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Very clever! NOT OSHA approved though!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmmmm I wonder if the UP would mind a few round trips in to Tucson...... 

See I could trade a clunker......


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

This how it's done in America. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LY3ijgYoNE&feature=fvw


----------

